# Broken Sword's Black Legion Project



## Broken Sword (Jan 5, 2009)

Greetings Traitors, 

I began a Black Legion army some time ago and have been slowly painting it with what time I have as a father of 3. Anyway, the first thing I wanted to post was my rhino. I decided all of the support units (rhinos, chosen ect.) would be painted to the Black Legion theme, though my troops are almost always cultist and will follow their appropriate themes.
Anyway, I added blood spatter to the front spikes and it is some thing you will see throughout my army as this project continues.
I also like scolls and like the way they take to drybrushing. The one on the side of the tank is supposed to be almost like an Oath of Moment with the chaos symbol and the three skulls of the deathguard drawn in.
I used an old OOP Chaos icon from fantasy on the front and the painted on symbol in the back is supposed to look like some random heretic in the motor pool slapped it on there (though he did not repaint the weathering lol). Anyway, let me know what you think.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

i like it man looks nice. the splatter on the blades is pretty good and the scroll looks really nice.. isthe scroll greenstuff?


----------



## Broken Sword (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you. The scroll on the side is actually from a Dark Angels kit. I sell bits from time to time on Ebay, so I have access to a lot of bits and this one just seemed to say 'Don't sell me, I will look really cool on something someday.' I think it was right ... now I am just a little worried that my bits can talk:laugh:.
Anyway,

Here are a few of my Black legion Marines I have been working on. They will fill the role of extra bodies in Havoc Squads and Chosen squads and in smaller games will form the backbone of my infantry.
The bases still require some painting, but the minis are done for the most part. My buddy calls the one with the bolter and bolt pistol 'Wyatt Erp'.
I know the one with the bare head is a little out of focus, but I painted a Chaos symbol on his forehead win dark red and then drew it again thinner in lighter red to make it look like a cracked scab that is starting to bleed again.
My two guys with the swords have the blood spatter that I love so much on their chainswords with a slight spray on their sword arm and side of their face.
Let me know what you think of them. I still have a number of Black Legionarres to paint including my chosen and my havocs, so let me know if I am going in the right direction!


http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_ACyn65UDVmc/Sht0aUi2DJI/AAAAAAAAAC4/uCD4HLLBB2M/s1600/DSCF3870.JPG
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ACyn65UDVmc/Sht0aHWE3XI/AAAAAAAAACw/UiQ9WxI6vqU/s1600/DSCF3869.JPG
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ACyn65UDVmc/Sht0Zqn-IJI/AAAAAAAAACo/R21xsJ7nOe8/s1600/DSCF3868.JPG


----------



## Qualtor (May 21, 2009)

WoW, dude, that looks amazing! The first of the chaos marines looks a bit like a space wolf, used bits on these aswell?

--

Q


----------



## fallvictim (Mar 29, 2009)

Nice job on the rhino.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

looks really nice but if you get the pictures a bit bigger that would be great so i can view them a bit better!


----------



## Broken Sword (Jan 5, 2009)

I will work on larger photos in my upcoming posts, but if you would like to see them large now, check out the photos from my blog and double click the photo.

http://darkfuturegaming.blogspot.com/

Alright, this will be my first attempt at a larger photo as well as a peek at something very interesting I am working on.

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ACyn65UDVmc/ShxRym4pYBI/AAAAAAAAAFQ/ag7iZSl4rZk/s1600/DSCF3893.JPG


----------



## Broken Sword (Jan 5, 2009)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ACyn65UDVmc/ShxRycr7mKI/AAAAAAAAAFI/JT1VOQJRMW4/s1600/DSCF3891.JPG

Alright, this is mt WIP Death Guard Vindi for my Black Legion. I wanted it to be daenomically possesed as thet is the only way I run a vindi. This model was just sitting around because I thought it looked to loyalist ... but then I busted out the GS one night and it has never been the same again. Let me know what you think.

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ACyn65UDVmc/ShxRy3_E1YI/AAAAAAAAAFY/hntJwj3Rmbc/s1600/DSCF3895.JPG

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ACyn65UDVmc/ShxRzPKzgcI/AAAAAAAAAFg/uRj9Ytq5OZY/s1600/DSCF3896.JPG


----------



## Broken Sword (Jan 5, 2009)

*Broken Sword's Black Legion new DG*

Here is one of my plague Marines. I am hoping to find a wet effect material for the base to look like he is corrupting the land.

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ACyn65UDVmc/Sh29uKuDk_I/AAAAAAAAAGY/QneIwnO8a9Q/s1600/DSCF3886.JPG

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_ACyn65UDVmc/Sh29t6A-UGI/AAAAAAAAAGQ/VBL0EPCa8vM/s1600/DSCF3885.JPG


----------

